# The pups are growing fast. Update picture 09/2013



## Stubbornhillfarm (Oct 1, 2012)

When we first brought our pups home at 10 weeks old.






This weekend.  The pups are now 5 1/2 months old and the male is now taller then our black lab.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 1, 2012)

Wow, they really have grown!


----------



## terrilhb (Oct 1, 2012)

They have grown. Just beautiful.


----------



## CocoNUT (Oct 1, 2012)

Stubbornhillfarm said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4090_primo_and_bull_0930.jpg
> 
> This weekend.  The pups are now 5 1/2 months old and the male is now taller then our black lab.


They're so adorable! I see you're being protected from the EVIL Garden Hose!  Ours has "killed" more than a few of those!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 1, 2012)

Ours did the same thing!! All of the sudden they are taller than all the other dogs and you're like, "Wow. They got so big overnight!!" 
I love big dogs!!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Oct 2, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Ours did the same thing!! All of the sudden they are taller than all the other dogs and you're like, "Wow. They got so big overnight!!"
> I love big dogs!!


I know.  I really still think of them as little pups.  They are still pups both acting and looking, but I used to think our lab was a decent size dog.  Now, when I see the pups near him, I think, "oh, my" our lab is tiny and I still think of our pups as "little pups".  It's all perspective right?


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks all for the compliments.  Yes, they are growing nicely and I have to food bill to prove it!


----------



## Grazer (Oct 2, 2012)

They've really grown a lot! Your male doesn't only seems taller but he also seems to be heavier than your Lab already (at least on that pic)
Btw I also just love big dogs!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Oct 2, 2012)

Grazer said:
			
		

> They've really grown a lot! Your male doesn't only seems taller but he also seems to be heavier than your Lab already (at least on that pic)
> Btw I also just love big dogs!


Our lab is 88 pounds.  We weighed the pups about a week and a half ago.  The female weighed 65 and the male weighed 76.  The male is solid as a rock with thick, thick fur which makes him look even larger.  The female is lean and agile.  She has soft, silky fur.  It won't be long and they will both out-weigh our old black lab.  Shhhh.....don't tell him he's old

Btw...I just love big dogs too!


----------



## jodief100 (Oct 2, 2012)

I miss when my dog were puppies.


----------



## Grazer (Oct 2, 2012)

Stubbornhillfarm, all I can say is: your male is going to be one huge bear! lol 
I look forward to see more of their pics as they grow, they are both going to be stunning.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Oct 3, 2012)

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> Stubbornhillfarm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CocoNUT, please don't tell them the garden hose is an instrument of danger!  Thus far, they only see it as something that a fresh drink comes out of.  They have determined that the butt and pass  on the front of our home is a chew toy.  And, they have also taken on a side job of as excavation experts.


----------



## CocoNUT (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh boy...just you wait! They'll need to "save" you from SEVERAL garden hoses...pesky things! Mine started off "playing" with it...trying to make it "work" w/o mommy around to stupidvise.  Then playing gave way to "chewing down to the water source"...I guess she was trying to figure out where the source of the water was! Oh...all of the remnants of evil hoses past are in her "toy pile" and she often trots around with them...all proud! 

Ours is pretty good at excavating as well! If only we could "direct" her digging and have her dig all of our post holes! I often have to look before stepping so that I don't disappear into one of her craters! Just wait until they find a mole trail...we had entire mole transport lines all over the yard! She still digs out the drainage pipe that's burried in the yard! 

But they're sure cute! (It's a GOOD thing too!  for their sakes!)


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Oct 8, 2012)

Our pups impress me all the time.  Yesterday afternoon was just one more time.

We were all down in the back pasture having some fun time.  The farmer, myself, the cows, the two pups and our old man dog.  The humans and dogs were all playing and having some quality bonding time.  The pups were getting patted, belly rubs, head scratches, etc, which they love!  We started hearing coyotes yipping off in the distance.  Our male pup then heard the yipping too.  He immediately removed himself from the fun, walked about 10 feet away and sat facing the noise looking intently.  

Pretty amazing that his instincts to guard kicked in and he just simply removed himself from the fun to do what he is suppose to be doing.  Love our dogs!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Sep 26, 2013)

A little bit bigger, but still the same.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Sep 27, 2013)

Beautiful pups!  They do grow up fast, don't they?


----------



## Grazer (Sep 30, 2013)

Primo looks so handsome. I just love that wise, "see into your soul" look these breeds seem to have.


----------

